# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Femijet dhe prinderit ?

## altin55

Babi, mi jep 10 euro! 


Një njeri u kthye vonë prej pune, i lodhur, i irrituar, e djali i tij 5 vjeçar ishte duke e pritur te dera.

Babi, a bën një pyetje?

Po, me siguri, çka të intereson? ia ktheu ai.

Babi, sa para i fiton për një orë punë.

Ajo nuk është puna jote! Pse të intereson diçka e tillë? u përgjigj njeriu i nervozuar.

Unë kam dëshirë ta di. Të lutem më trego, sa fiton për një orë punë? ia ktheu djali i vogël.

Nëse e ke patjetër ta dishë, unë fitoj 20 euro për orë.

Oh u përgjigj djaloshi duke e ulur kokën. Pastaj ngriti kokën dhe tha: Babi, mi jep 10 euro, të lutem!

Babai u tërbua. Nëse të intereson se sa para fitoj vetëm që të mundesh ti huazosh prej meje për të blerë ndonjë lodër qesharake apo ndonjë marrëzi tjetër, atëherë ik te dhoma yte dhe shtrihu në krevat. Mendo pak se pse je kaq egoist. Unë punoj orë të tëra çdo ditë dhe nuk kam kohë për lojëra fëmijërore. 

Djali i vogël shkoi te dhoma e vet dhe e mbylli derën. Babai u ul dhe filloi edhe më tepër të hidhërohet nga pyetjet e djalit të tij të vogël. Si guxoi të pyesë diçka të tillë vetëm për të përfituar para. Pas një ore, ai u qetësua, dhe filloi të mendoj se ndoshta kishte qenë shumë i ashpër me djalin e vet. Ndoshta ai me të vërtetë kishte diçka për të blerë me ato 10 eurot, dhe ai me të vërtetë nuk e kishte zakon të lypte para. Ai u ngrit dhe shkoi te dhoma e djalit të vet dhe e hapi derën. A je duke fjetur bir? Pyeti ai.

Jo babi, unë jam zgjuar u përgjigj djali.

Kam menduar, ndoshta isha shumë i ashpër me ty më herët, tha babai. Ka qenë një ditë e gjatë dhe unë e nxora te ti nervozën time. Ja ku i ke 10 eurot që i kërkove.

Djali u ngrit në këmbë i buzëqeshur. Oh, të falenderoj baba tha ai. Pastaj, e futi dorën nën jastëk dhe i nxori disa monedha. Babai kur e pa se djali i tij paska patur para filloi të nevrikoset përsëri. Djali i vogël i numëroi parat ngadal, pastaj e drejtoi shikimin kah ai.

Pse kërkove para prej meje kur paske pasur? gjëmoi babai.

Sepse nuk kisha para të mjaftueshme, e tani kam, u përgjigj djali i vogël. Babi, tash i kam 20 euro A mund ta blej një orë nga koha jote?..

Marrë nga: I s l a m w a y

www.albislam.com

*Vijon*

----------


## altin55

*Fëmijët tanë dhe webi çoroditës*  


Interneti është bërë sikur një xhin, të cilin askush nuk mund ta ndalë. Një njeri që nuk e përdor internetin konisderohet i pavlerë në mesin e tjerëve.

Numri më i madh i shfrytëzuesve të internetit janë të rinjtë, djem dhe vajza. اdo prind mund ta vëren këte duke parë se sa orë qëndrojnë fëmijët para internetit.

اka është interneti? Nëse dëshirojnë prindërit ta parashtrojnë këtë pyetje, ose pse njerëzit janë pasionuar kaq shumë pas internetit, përgjigja e atyreve që mësojnë në universitet ose shkolla të mesme është: hulumtojmë materiale shkencore. Kjo mund të jetë e saktë pjesërisht, mirëpo sigurisht se kohën më të madhe e kalojnë në hulumtime të materialeve joshkencore, madje të jemi më të çiltër ata shkojnë e bëjnë ca hulumtime jo të pastërta.

ثshtë e vërtetë se statistikat që flasin për përdorimin e internetit nga të moshërriturit dështon dhe nuk ngritë kokë, mirëpo statistikat që flasin për përdorimin e internetit nga adoloshentët janë trishtuese dhe i detyrojnë prindërit që të kujdesen nga ndikimi i internetit në fëmiët e tyre. Në prani në 4.2 milion faqeve imorale në internet, ato paraqesin 12 % të mbarë faqeve që ekzistojnë në internet. Statistikat thonë se 90 % të adoloshentëve i vizitojnë këta faqe. Kurse mosha mesatare e atyreve që fillojnë vizitën e këtyre faqeve është 11 vjeçe. 

I nderuari lexues mund të parafytyrosh çfarë ndikimi psikologjik, emocional dhe edukativ ka vizita e këtyre faqeve tek adoloshentët.

Ndoshta adoloshentë që nuk kanë ma shumë se 12- 13 vjet e njohin jetën seksuale ma mirë se të martuarit gjatë kohë. 

Statistikat thonë se 80 % të të rinjve dhe të rejave në moshën 15- 17 vjeçare me përfundimin e kësaj etape kanë parë marëdhënie intime të plota në internet.

Disa prindër mund të thonë: firmat lokale në disa vende kanë vënduar programe të ndryshme për të penguar depërtimin te këto faqe. Mirëpo secili i ri, madje edhe fëmijët shejtana qeshen me këtë muhabet. Sepse ka shumë mënyra, më e lehta njohja e proxi numrit nga një shtet tjetër për ta tejkaluar këtë pengesë dhe për të arritur në xhennetin e premtuar.

ثshtë e vërtetë se ka edhe programe që vëndohen në kompjuter që i përcakton faqet që ndalohen të vizitohen, mirëpo prania e djemve ekspertë në hilet e kompjuterit, tregon se këto mjete janë të padobishme.

Atëherë, çka është zgjidhja?

Zgjidhja qëndron në kuptimin se edukimi i fëmijëve më nuk është aq lehtë siç ka qenë më herët, andaj kërkohet që prindërit ta luajnë rolin e tyre të vërtetë në edukimin e tyre dhe të jenë të kujdeshëm se ata gjinden para një përgjegjësie të madhe, për të cilën do të japin llogari para All-llahut, në ditën e Kijametit, nëse ata nuk e kryejnë si duhet këtë përgjegjësi. Nuk ka zgjidhje mbrojtja nga reziqet e internetit dhe telasheve të tija përveç se duke poseduar edukatën e vetkontrollit, kurse biseda për mjetet e pengimit, ajo është bisedë e kotë nga e cila nuk ka asnjë dobi.

----------


## altin55

*Pejgamberi Muhamed a.s luante me fëmijët dhe argëtonte ata*  


Njëherë Pejgamberi falej dhe kur përkulej në sexhde El-Haseni dhe El-Husejni (dy nipat e tij) hipnin mbi shpinën e tij. Dikush deshi ti ndalojë ata, por Pejgamberi me dorë u dha shenjë që ti lënë të lirë. Krejt kjo ndodhi në xhami. Pasi mbaroi të falurit/faljen Pejgamberi i vendosi ata në prehërin e tij dhe tha: Kushdo që më don mua, le ti dojë këta të dy! (Ebu Jalai. Senedi sahih)

Ebu Hurejra ka treguar: Pejgamberi puthi El-Hasen Ibën Alij në prani të El-Akra Ibën Habis Et-Temimi. El-Akra u çudit: - Unë kam dhjetë fëmijë, dhe asnjëherë asnjërin nga ata nuk e kam puthur! Pejgamberi e shikoi dhe tha: - Ai i cili nuk mëshiron nuk mëshirohet. (E-Buhariu dhe Muslimi)

Shumë prindër nuk luajnë me fëmijët e tyre dhe nuk i argëtojnë ata. Bile, shumë nga ata janë të ashpër me ta dhe i frikësojnë deri në atë shkallë sa që i ndalojnë të lëvizin e të luajnë dhe ua kufizojnë lirinë e tyre. Jeta e këtyre fëmijëve bëhet ferr i paduruar, zemrat e tyre bëhen të ashpëra, urrejnë prindërit e tyre dhe mendojnë të ikin nga shtëpia. Pejgamberi në jetën e tij na ka dhënë shumë shembuj praktik se si duhet luajtur me fëmijët. Prandaj duhet ta pasojmë në këtë, të zbresim në nivelin mendor dhe emocional të fëmijëve, tua bëjmë jetën të hareshme e të gëzuar, duke mos lënë pasdore edukimin e tyre.

----------


## Delisios

looooooooooooool

----------

